

I found a job through Quora (I thought I was just answering a question) - gregmeyer
http://www.assistly.com/blog/greg-meyer-assistly/

======
Peroni
Great post & congratulations on finding a great job!

 _He found me in a social channel; engaged me in that channel_

I've had similar, albeit much less impressive, experiences here on HN and
slowly people & organisations are starting to realise the importance of
maintaining a credible online profile.

~~~
ryanb
I met my co-founders through Hacker News.

------
ryanb
I'm willing to bet at least a handful of people have gotten jobs through
Quora.

Someone claims to have even landed funding for their startup on Quora:
[http://www.quora.com/Has-anyone-gotten-startup-funding-
thank...](http://www.quora.com/Has-anyone-gotten-startup-funding-thanks-to-a-
contact-made-on-Quora)

------
presspot
As a way to become known and advance your personal brand, Quora is awesome.
It's also a great place to go looking for talent. The community there is still
small enough where you don't see a lot of cheezy recruiting.

------
n_simplex
Tangential note, but it is quite interesting to see the page view counter on
the Quora post increase by the second, gives you a feel of the HN audience
size...

~~~
johnx123-up
Thanks for the good catch

------
gregmeyer
Peroni, RyanB -

Thanks - would be interesting to know how many people have gotten jobs through
Quora. This experience has been great!

-g

------
pclark
Loopt hired JC through Quora I believe. :)

------
dreww
if you feel dissatisfied by your current help desk solution, you should
definitely check out assistly. it feels like they actually care about design
and user delight, unlike the other things i've used/evaluated.

i am not affiliated with them other than as a customer.

edit: Also, congrats greg!

